# Gamefisher 7.5



## Bowtie Man (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a 7.5 air cooled 2-stroke Gamefisher boat motor. It has a Tecumseh engine. It has been sitting for two years and i cranked it up the other day. every time i engage the prop, the engine sputters and dies. i have a feeling that it is a dirty carb, but i cant find a rebuild kit for it. After I ran some carb cleaner through it, it helped but it was nothing drastic. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Might try these link:

http://www.maxrules.com/

http://www.vintageoutboard.com/

http://outboardparts.com/

http://www.boat-links.com/linklists/boatlink-30.html

http://www.iboats.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=31;t=001061

http://www.boatowners.com/

JamesO


----------



## Bowtie Man (Sep 20, 2005)

*Thanks JamesO*

Thanks very much for the websites. Unfortunately, either I wasn't looking in the right place or they didn't have anything. Good news though, I found a local parts store that has the parts that I need. I plan to get them tomorrow, as well as rebuild the carb. Thanks again.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't know where you are located, but it looks like you might need that boat between now and then end of the year!!

Stay safe and dry.

JamesO


----------



## Bowtie Man (Sep 20, 2005)

*Rita sucked*

I live in Lake Charles and Hurricane Rita sucked. our house fared pretty well but we got a little water damage. the boat that i am planning to get is a 14 foot al boat. i aint lookin for speed just forward propulsion. thanks again fer yer advice. ******* FOREVER.


----------

